# Wishlist



## Hitsugaya81 (30 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour a tous. J'aurais voulu savoir si, sur l'Apple store il y avait une wishlist? Si ce n'est pas le cas, ou peut on contacter le support d'Apple pour leur soumettre l'idée? Si il y a un principe de wishlist... Ou c'est ???

Merci a tous de vos réponses et informations.


----------



## twinworld (30 Octobre 2010)

vous pouvez toujours essayer d'écrire un mail à l'Apple support. Quant à une wishlist, comme les applications sont développées par d'autres éditeurs, je vois pas trop l'intérêt. Autant contacter un éditeur que vous aimez bien, qui travaille déjà sur des applications qui concernent le domaine qui vous intéresse.


----------



## Hitsugaya81 (31 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour.

Merci de ta réponse. J'ai mal exprimé ce que je voulais dire par "wishlist":
Non pas une liste de souhait de logiciel à développer
Mais une liste de logiciel existant déjà, que nous souhaiterions acheter mais pas tout de suite. 

Ce serait donc une liste, inhérente à chaque compte, répertoriant les logiciels qui nous intéresent mais que nous ne souhaitons pas acheter tout de suite.

Actuellement, certains jeux ou logiciels m'interressent mais je ne veux pas les acheter tout de suite. Je suis donc obliger d'en faire une liste sur une note dans 
l'application "note" de l'iPod. L'application App store pourrait exploiter une wishlist associée au compte Apple De sorte que nous puissions mémoriser les logiciels qui nous intéressent.

Voulu voilu...


----------



## Gwen (31 Octobre 2010)

Ça existe déjà. Clic sur la petite icône en forme de triangle dans le prolongement du bouton d'achat. Là tu peux ajouter des logiciels à une liste de souhaits.


----------



## Hitsugaya81 (31 Octobre 2010)

Ha??
Je n'ai pas encore pu aller voir ce que tu me dis là, je pense que c'est sur iTunes non?
Pour ce qui est de App Store sur iPhone OS 4 il n'y a pas ce petit triangle. Est ce que cette fonctionnalité n'est pas disponible via iPod/iPhone ?


----------



## Gwen (31 Octobre 2010)

Oui, je parle de cette fonction sur iTunes. C'est vrai que ça manque sur les appareils nomades en effet.


----------



## Hitsugaya81 (31 Octobre 2010)

Et sinon, vous en pensez quoi de l'idée

voix off: "Hitsugaya81 vient de s'apercevoir qu'il est le seul à avoir voter..."

Hitsugaya81: "snif"...


----------

